# Weber Kettle Rotisserie?



## RiversideSm0ker (May 26, 2019)

Hey guys,

I’ve been absent for a while so I thought I would pop in and see how things are going? At the same time I’m about to finally buy my copper colored kettle. I’m seriously considering getting a rotisserie kit as well. For those of you who have a rotisserie on your Weber kettle, how often do you find yourselves using it? I love rotisserie chicken but pork loin seems like another natural choice. Thanks in advance for your input.

G


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 26, 2019)

I ordered a Cajun Bandit roti for my kettle a bit ago!  I really enjoy it.  Possibilities are endless... I ordered the basket with it as well.  Whole chicken, wings, ribs, prime rib... just to name a few... as you mentioned pork loin!  There is also a link I have saved that shows one way of putting your therm on the roti so you can see your IT easily.


----------



## b-one (May 26, 2019)

I love my rotisserie!


----------



## r2 builders (May 26, 2019)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I’ve been absent for a while so I thought I would pop in and see how things are going? At the same time I’m about to finally buy my copper colored kettle. I’m seriously considering getting a rotisserie kit as well. For those of you who have a rotisserie on your Weber kettle, how often do you find yourselves using it? I love rotisserie chicken but pork loin seems like another natural choice. Thanks in advance for your input.
> 
> G


----------



## r2 builders (May 26, 2019)

I use the rotisserie on my 22" webber quite frequently and always have great results. 
I would make the investment. 

My $.02 worth 

r2


----------



## pc farmer (May 26, 2019)

I have a rotisserie for my UDS.  Use it all the time.  I use the basket too


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 26, 2019)

So it looks like those of you who have a rotisserie enjoy and use it. I have seen one response so far mentioning the Cajun Bandit brand. What brand do all of you have and would you buy it again or would you buy another brand if you had it to do again?

G


----------



## hogrider47 (May 26, 2019)

I have the rotisserie and the ribolator and love using both


----------



## joetee (Aug 6, 2019)

I have had my Cajun Bandit Rotisserie for a couple years now and I love it.
I just got there kettle smoker conversion stacker. Just had my first cook on it. So I'm still learning. Yes I think it might take a little extra work than the WSM. But still it's pretty sweet.


----------



## b-one (Aug 6, 2019)

I have the Cajun Bandit as well and the Ribolator. I don’t use the Ribolator much but it is great for appetizers.


----------



## joetee (Aug 22, 2019)

b-one said:


> I have the Cajun Bandit as well and the Ribolator. I don’t use the Ribolator much but it is great for appetizers.


How do you like your Cajon bandit rotisserie? I really like mine. I just bought a Cajun Bandit smoke stacker for my kettle. It is really nice. I use premium Fogo charcoal. The only thing is, you need some binder clips to help make your kettle sealed really tight. I smoked a brisket for 15 hours on one load of charcoal. Very little ash. Maybe 1/2 - 3/4 inch in the ask catcher.


----------



## texomakid (Aug 25, 2019)

I really like the Cajun Bandit set up I have for the WSM 22". I've done several whole chickens and I just don't bother to brine. Rinse, stab, season & cook. I think the Rotisserie takes it to a different level. I actually plan to cook a couple of chickens on it in a couple of days. YUM!


----------



## texomakid (Sep 7, 2019)

Here's a few pics of my latest rotisserie project on the WSM 22 - Took a full size serving pan and made a drip pan for the middle and filled both sides with Kingsford. Got it rolling with generous additions of Pecan wood chunks. Just gave both birds a good coat of Weber's Bold n Spicy Chipotle seasoning. Weber had an amazing line of rubs & seasonings. This set up ran from 340 to just below 300 when I pulled them with IT reached 165 in the breast & 175 in the thigh/legs. 2hrs 20min. total cook time. I don't know that I'd change anything - that's how amazing the flavor was.


----------



## joetee (Sep 8, 2019)

Looks amazing. I love my Rotisserie on my kettle.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 8, 2019)

Looks good . I need to gt me one .


----------



## joetee (Sep 8, 2019)

I bought the cajun bandit one. I've never seen the Weber brand to compare.


----------

